# Coding a clip placement in colo



## CBaez (May 21, 2012)

[size="5[font="arial black"]"]is clip placement in colos payable. What is the correct way to code it.:d[/size][/font]


----------



## tmrang (May 22, 2012)

The correct CPT code will depend on WHY they are using the clip, usually referred to as an endoclip. There are two most likely reasons they would use an endoclip. The first would be for the control of bleeding, in which case I would "probably" use 45382. The second being for marking purposes (ie tumor marking), in which I do not bill for. If you'd like to post the op note, we'd be able to help you further...

HTH,
Tonya


----------



## CBaez (May 23, 2012)

*clips for colos*

Thanks a ton, you have been very helpful.


----------



## newhall94 (May 25, 2012)

You should note that if the bleeding occurred due to the procedure you cannot code for that.  But if the doctor went in to control the bleeding you can bill for it...


----------

